# Forgot Apple ID password, can't get into used iPhone 6s



## durendal__ (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello, I recently got an old used iPhone 6s off of my stepmom's friend.
The problem was, he had forgotten his Apple ID password and we couldn't factory reset it in the regular way, so we jailbroke it and hoped that would wipe the Apple ID.
Unfortunately, it didn't, and we are now stuck on the Activation Lock screen. I am wondering if there is any way, such as custom firmware, that we are able to restore it and wipe the Apple ID entirely?
Even if you get into the phone, all the apps are locked and unable to be opened.
I would appreciate any help with this matter, as otherwise it will lay in a drawer, unsellable and unusable. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm afraid TechSupportForum's Rules do not allow us to assist you with that task.

Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct


> TSF RULES - QUICK REFERENCE
> 
> You may not ask for assistance to circumvent restrictions or security on any computer system or network.
> 
> ...


Due to the open, public nature of this forum, any assistance given to help circumvent security measures, even for legitimate purposes, would then be available for unscrupulous individuals to use for illegitimate purposes. This is a risk that TechSupportForum cannot take.


----------

